# Things to do in Llandrindod Wells.



## Maggot (May 23, 2011)

I am going to be going to Llandrindod Wells next month and will have a day or so to enjoy the area.  I will be in a car so can get to other places nearby.

I enjoy country walks, although nothing too challenging as I will be with a mate who is more unfit than me!  Also any restaurant and pub recommendations and any other things to see and do would be most welcome.


----------



## Gavin Bl (May 24, 2011)

How about a short drive to Rhayader to see the Red Kites feeding, supposed to be pretty nice.

Just west of there is a huge area with almost no roads, there's got to be some good walking there. Elan valley and all that.


----------



## Maggot (May 24, 2011)

Sounds good.  Cheers!


----------



## ddraig (May 25, 2011)

"when you're dead" is missing off this thread title!


----------



## 1927 (May 25, 2011)

Best thing to do in Llandrindod wells is to take the fastest road out of there!


----------



## Belushi (May 25, 2011)

My family has a holiday home very near there; beautiful scenery but there is absolutely nothing to do.


----------



## Belushi (May 25, 2011)

Not much in the way of pubs but my brother tells me theres a 'nightclub' in the basement of the Metropolitan Hotel.


----------



## cliche guevara (May 25, 2011)

I went there once. They have a chip shop.


----------



## Maggot (May 25, 2011)

I'm not limiting myself to the town itself.  What is nearby - within an hours drive, say?


----------



## Belushi (May 25, 2011)

Maggot said:


> I'm not limiting myself to the town itself.  What is nearby - within an hours drive, say?


 
England?


----------



## Belushi (May 25, 2011)

Some photos of the surrounding countryside on my fb page btw maggot. It is quite stunning around there.


----------



## stuff_it (May 26, 2011)

Maggot said:


> I'm not limiting myself to the town itself.  What is nearby - within an hours drive, say?


 
Mt Snowdon


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 26, 2011)

It looks very scenic on Google streetview. One question: we have small towns like that, but they're very rustic, with relatively poor country people being the norm. Looking at this town, there are plenty of large, nice looking houses. 

Who lives there? It doesn't look like a standard farming community as I'd know it.


----------



## davesgcr (May 26, 2011)

Apart from being a local retail etc centre , I belive there are quite a few local authority jobs in some of the "converted" one - time hotels.


----------



## Belushi (May 26, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> It looks very scenic on Google streetview. One question: we have small towns like that, but they're very rustic, with relatively poor country people being the norm. Looking at this town, there are plenty of large, nice looking houses.
> 
> Who lives there? It doesn't look like a standard farming community as I'd know it.


 
It was a fashionable Victorian spa town (hence the Wells) there's some very nice architecture, and still a bit of a tourist trade, but its glory days are long gone.  It's isolated by British standards but of course by Canadian standards its not very far from everywhere!


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 26, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> It looks very scenic on Google streetview. One question: we have small towns like that, but they're very rustic, with relatively poor country people being the norm. Looking at this town, there are plenty of large, nice looking houses.
> 
> Who lives there? It doesn't look like a standard farming community as I'd know it.



Gods waiting room


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 26, 2011)

It was the architecture caught my eye. The fact that it was a spa town explains it. Thanks for the answers.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 26, 2011)

I think the only thing remotely interesting near the town is the lake - which if i recall has a real dragon living in it.

Builth Wells is ten minutes away, which is not a place i normally recommend people to travel to but compared to Llandrindod it is a much nicer place to shop and eat. If you are prepared to drive a bit (less than an hour) you have Hay on Wye which is one of my favourite places in wales. Talybont on usk is about an hour away with some great pubs and walks. Brecon is half hour away.

The bottom line is that you are in the middle of some truly wonderful scenery - which makes up for the lack of towns of note.


----------



## Maggot (May 26, 2011)

Thanks Clint - and the others. Definitely up for some walks. Anyone know any good circular routes?  Hay on Wye sounds good - Thats where they have that literary festival innit?


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 26, 2011)

Maggot said:


> Thanks Clint - and the others. Definitely up for some walks. Anyone know any good circular routes?  Hay on Wye sounds good - Thats where they have that literary festival innit?



yep - fest is on as i type. heading up there tomorrow and will be catching afro celt sound system in the evening. it is on all next week as well


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 26, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> It looks very scenic on Google streetview. One question: we have small towns like that, but they're very rustic, with relatively poor country people being the norm. Looking at this town, there are plenty of large, nice looking houses.
> 
> Who lives there? It doesn't look like a standard farming community as I'd know it.



Builth is considered by many to be the geographic centre of wales - which is not 100% accurate - but it has found itself hosting a lot of conferences/meetings for organisations and companies that cover wales. Hence the abundance of hotels and conference facilities. This, as it happens, is how i know so much about the place, my trade union regularly holds meetings there.


----------

